
How TS compiler API helps us use web workers while staying type-safe and modular - ivan_obvibase
https://www.obvibase.com/dev-blog/how-obvibase-uses-web-workers
======
ivan_obvibase
An article I just published on how Obvibase uses TS compiler to make it easy
to massively use web workers with no detriment to type safety and project
structure

